

In developer survey, 72% think Android has better long-term viability than iOS - mcantelon
http://www.appcelerator.com/mobile-developer-report-September-2010/

======
GHFigs
Submission title is inaccurate. The 72% figure is for "best positioned to
power a large number and variety of connected devices in the future". The
"best long term outlook" figure is 59%.

Ten of the other twelve questions favor iOS, but the breakdown is worth
reading.

